# The "BEST" Blender



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

My blender died this AM. It was a 6yo higher-end Oster. Did OK, but kinda struggled with ice, sometimes.

Any machine suggestions for creating the morning protein smoothie?

Anybody use the "Magic Bullet"? Thoughts on it?

Thanks!


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got this one.. Best Blender I ever had (best looking to)----Hands down for under $70 at Walmart..

Oster 6-Speed Blender - Walmart.com


----------



## LoCalMTB (Mar 19, 2007)

Vita-Mix. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Oster with glass jar and steel base with infinite blend setting dial. I have used this for over ten years almost daily with only needing 1-2 blade replacements which are easily available and pretty cheap. We bought 2 of those magic bullets which are great but one self destructed in 3 weeks and the other has dull blades after less than 6mo.

A.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

+1 on the vita mix. These things are buletproof, and Powerful!


----------



## wrongway (Jul 26, 2005)

If money is not an issue, Vitamix all the way.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Vitamix - check craiglist for slightly used.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

As an emergency measure, my wife actually dug up a little "magic bullet-like" blender we got for free from some health store. Prolly a re-branded Magic Bullet. 

Anyway, I'm using it and really like it! The small carafes that double as a drinking glass iare perfect for limiting the amount of juice i add, and limiting clean-up afterwards. Could never be an "only" blender because of its size, but for a morning protein smoothie, it's perfect.

Will check out the vitamix for full-time multi-person smoothie and summer frozen drink duty.


----------



## pcoady (Feb 23, 2007)

Love my magic bullet. Costco for pretty cheap. 2 smoothies a day for 6 months.


----------



## toxicslick (Oct 18, 2007)

Waring HPB300 (1.5hp) or Blendtec home classic (2hp)

gota love willitblend.com

Yes tennis balls, glass marbles, iphones, and glow sticks will all blend


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Vitamix. 2 horse power of goodness.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

On my second Magic Bullet. First one's bearings seized after a couple years, but at $50 meh. Now I have more carafes than you can shake a shake at.


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

ninja!!!!! chop chop hop sop!


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

2 Blenders set the bar and then everything else is way behind. The Vitamix and the Blendtec. I own and both are great blenders. Expensive but IMO worth it.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

+1 on the Blendtec. Had one for years and love it. Works so much better than cheaper blenders. On par with the Vitamix, but the Vitamix is too tall to sit on my counter under the cabinets.


----------



## THowie (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a KitchenAid 5 speed blender. It's proly not the best, but I've never had issues with it.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

The Waring MX1X00 XTX commercial series has a more powerful 13A motor than all but the top of the line Vitamix commercial blenders. It comes with one of the few (only?) *commercial NSF approved* BPA-Free Tritan containers. If you hate plastic and don't mind the expense, they make stainless steel containers too - you can't get that from Vitamix or Blendtec. Its stock pad is compatible with the consumer and low-end commercial Vitamix containers. An easy Dremel pad mod let you use their top of the line commerical Vitamix Advanced Containers and you can still use the stock Waring or cheaper Vitamix containers.

Waring MX1000XTX w/Vitamix Advance Container - YouTube










Blendtec's Wildside container is not marketing hype, Vitamix copied this superior container design with the older commercial Vitamix XP design which is no longer sold due to the patent violation. The Vitamix Advanced Container is the result of the patent lawsuit. These new containers require no plunger and blend ingredients faster with less oxidation/aeration (some people actually don't like high-speed blenders for this reason). This video demonstrates the difference these newer containers make with a real time test mid-way:

Blendtec Blender Vs. Vitamix Blender, episode #316 - YouTube

The other huge difference on Waring is you can buy a factory sound enclosure for any of their models for $150, only the high-end commercial models ($1K or higher) from Vitamix or Blendtec have this feature. All of these blenders are very noisy.

If you are just making smoothies, the MX1000XTX is enough. If you are doing a variety of things or want more control the MX1200XTX is the best blender for the money. Here are a couple of commercial resellers:

Waring 3.5 Hp MX Blenders 1000XTX, MX1050XTX, MX1100XTX, MX1200XTX and More

Waring MX1200XTX 64 oz. Xtreme High-Power Blender with Adjustable Speed


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

Magic Bullet is not so good at breaking up ice, etc.

:thumbsup:



Stumpjumpy said:


> My blender died this AM. It was a 6yo higher-end Oster. Did OK, but kinda struggled with ice, sometimes.
> 
> Any machine suggestions for creating the morning protein smoothie?
> 
> ...


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

My understanding is the Vitamix or Vitamax is amazing. You can put trees in them to make mulch I think. Grind up tires for kids playgrounds...seriously, get one.


----------



## eddie80 (Apr 28, 2006)

Use my magic bullet every day and it is great!!!


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

eddie80 said:


> Use my magic bullet every day and it is great!!!


**Agreed** :thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Been using my magic bullet "clone" everyday for the last 2 wks or so, and still loving it. No problems with ice. The simplicity and ease of use/clean-up is ideal for the daily smoothie. If/when this thing fails, I will be inclined to replace with another Bullet.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

The Bullet is okay but also be careful of those little plastic knobbies that "trip" the trigger. Once they break, and they will, there is no replacing them. Maybe my green shakes are too much for mine...


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

I've had great success with this GE Single Serve Blender... It's dirt cheap at wally world.


----------



## Catterman (Apr 24, 2012)

ninja nj600 if the vita mix is too much.


----------



## pathogen (Aug 16, 2008)

I used a magic bullet almost every day for almost 2 years.. it doesn't do a good job with frozen strawberries, ice or other hard chunky things.

two weeks ago I bought the ninja pulse (ninja's version of the bullet) and it blows me away.. 750 watt motor chews through ice/berries/frozen veggies like butter

Ninja® Kitchen System Pulse™ - BL200 | Official Site


----------



## speedsterR (Jan 20, 2012)

Do the research yourself, and you will see Vitamix is the best. Yes it's expensive, you get what you pay for. It's one of the few consumer blenders on the market that truly blend everything you put it in, including all the seeds. I have one, it has been unstoppable for the last 5 years.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I go over to Montel Williams' house and borrow one of his


----------



## JohnnieA (Jan 20, 2004)

Vita-Mix Bar Boss


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Shiba Inu's Rock said:


> ninja!!!!! chop chop hop sop!


I have one of these and its incredible. I use it to break up cheese instead of grating it. I can throw in a full block of chesse in one shot.

And Its a square bottom, i have not had any airlocks when making smoothies.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Just picked up a Ninja, as we needed a "real" blender. Makes a nice smoothie! Feels professional grade. The blades are surgical SHARP - opened up the palm of my hand nicely.

The ease of use/convenience of the Magic Bullet still rules, however, for daily singe person smoothie making.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

Stumpjumpy said:


> Just picked up a Ninja, as we needed a "real" blender. Makes a nice smoothie! Feels professional grade. The blades are surgical SHARP - opened up the palm of my hand nicely.
> 
> The ease of use/convenience of the Magic Bullet still rules, however, for daily singe person smoothie making.


That's the nice thing about the Blendtec. The performance of blenders that rely on sharp blades goes down as the blades get dull. The blendtec uses a dull blade so you don't have to worry about cutting yourself during cleanup. Instead of relying on the sharpness of the blade to cut the stuff up, it just relies on sheer power to beat the items into submission. I love making the chicken tortilla soup in mine. Tossing in whole tomatoes, carrots, celery, garlic, red pepper, jalapeno, etc. and pushing soup and watching all that healthy food be pulverized into soup. Awesome for smoothies too, of course. And salsa, and the best hummus I've ever had...

It has a digital counter on it to show how many times you've used it. I just passed 200. It costs more than other blenders, but in the 6 months I've had it, I've used it more than all the other blenders I've had previously over the past 30 years because it's so easy to clean up, whereas other blenders sit because they're such a hassle to clean. (Though if I used the blendtec trick of just putting some water and a drop of soap in and holding pulse for a few seconds, I'm sure other brands would clean easier too, didn't know that back then though 

I am really happy with my blendtec. If they have a demo at your local Costco, check it out. They're usually $100 cheaper, and you get an 8 year warranty instead of the usual 7 years.


----------



## smokey_likes_me (Jul 6, 2008)

*Blentec*

You can contact the Costco demo guys and get Blendtec at a discount. Ask around at your local store.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

had my vita-mix for about a week now. it's really solid and does a great job with everything I've put in it from frozen stuff to whole carrots. makes a great green smoothie.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

IMO, the Magic Bullet is built like crap. We've broken two from daily smoothie making that involves frozen strawberries, frozen blueberries, fresh bananas and juice. Not exactly the most hardcore ingredients.

The Magic Bullet always breaks in the same places - the black base plate cracks, and then the clear plastic gear that turns the blade attachment cracks too. Once the gear cracks, the brass piece inside turns without actually turning the blade. You cannot replace those pieces.

Also, the blade dulls easily because it's cheap stamped steel. Similar to a Ginsu knife, without the serrations that make those knives effective.

That aside, we still buy Magic Bullets or ask for them at Christmas. They are great when they work and they're pretty cheap...it's just lifespan that sucks. We got 2 last Christmas and rather than take one back, I'll keep it for when the other breaks.

I'll sack up and get a Blendtec eventually.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

That's too bad the bullet is so poorly made. But frozen fruit IS on the tough end of the spectrum for a blender, IMHO - way tougher than ice for sure, because of the pulp fibers and sugars that are frozen in the fruit, it does not shatter upon blade impact like an ice cube does.

Mother-in-law is stayin with us, and she likes smoothies - but without the whey protein and creatine I put in mine. The bullet is perfect for this scenario. They should make a heavy duty version.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Stumpjumpy said:


> That's too bad the bullet is so poorly made. But frozen fruit IS on the tough end of the spectrum for a blender, IMHO - way tougher than ice for sure, because of the pulp fibers and sugars that are frozen in the fruit, it does not shatter upon blade impact like an ice cube does.
> 
> Mother-in-law is stayin with us, and she likes smoothies - but without the whey protein and creatine I put in mine. The bullet is perfect for this scenario. They should make a heavy duty version.


I agree they should make a heavy-duty version...or at least fix the very obvious design flaw in their current unit. Their infomercial shows the blender making smoothies from frozen fruit with ease...which it does, just not over the course of a year.

We've averaged 6-8 months on each of our last 3 Magic Bullets. If we didn't get them as gifts, we'd probably just buy something better. They are, however, far superior than a personal-sized Hamilton Beach blender we also had.

I had an old-school Oster blender with the toggles and chrome base and glass pitcher...that thing blended frozen fruit and just about everything else for about 10 years without a problem. We got rid of it after the motor died from a particularly heavy day of margarita making...


----------



## pathogen (Aug 16, 2008)

Seriously you guys need to check out the Ninja Pulse.. its bullet style (single serving) but can totally destroy ice/frozen strawberries/etc.. its 750 watts!


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

pathogen said:


> Seriously you guys need to check out the Ninja Pulse.. its bullet style (single serving) but can totally destroy ice/frozen strawberries/etc.. its 750 watts!


That looks like the ticket! When my "bullet" dies, that will be on the top of the list to replace it.

Thanks.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Another vote for Blendtec or Vitamix blender. 

We had a Vitamix a couple of years ago and sold it before a move and was poorly missed. We have been using Healthmaster Elite that was gifted to us for Christmas and I predict it will be completely dead by mid-summer. I will be replacing it with another Vitamix myself.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I own a magic bullet and it does great for protein shakes on the go and very easy to clean.

Now if you want to break down fruilts to the liquid and w/o owning a juicer, I say go with the VitaMix.

Its very damn expensive @ $500 even at Costco's but damn thats once hell of a blender that does it all.

I have a jack lalanne juicer and does great, but so much pulp wasted that goes into the back, plus cleaning is a PITA!!

Magic Bullet for stirring up shakes (protein)

VitaMix to blen that Majic Bullet and what it has to blend in it. hehehe


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

We use our Blentec every day. We use it so much in fact we are taking it on vacation with us this weekend. LOL. Really we can't get enough of it. It helps to live in a place that is filled with orchards of all kinds. We go out and pick whatever fruit is in season, wash, chop, and freeze it. Fresh smoothies! 

The blendtec recipe book that came with our blender has been fun also.


----------



## lau (Dec 21, 2016)

I’d recommend Karmin's blender. It's the best I have ever used B-)


----------



## PatrickSharp (Sep 11, 2017)

I'd highly recommend Blendtec Designer since it was engineered to bring a whole new level of beauty and functionality to the high-end models - as it got the best powerful blender from thejuzz.com, without compromising the famous power that made it famous.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Vitamix. Mine gets used literally everyday and it's still going strong after 5 years.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

I'm starting to dislike the Oyster I got at costco a few years back.

Put everything in, and it only blends the bottom inch. Have to stop it, get the spatula out, mash everything down.....re-blend for 20 seconds and repeat 3-4 times to get everything pulverized right.

Magic bullet would be way too small for the smoothies I make.

Hopefully this Oyster blows up soon so I have an excuse to buy a $400 blender.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

LoCalMTB said:


> Vita-Mix. Pricey but worth it.


This. There is a lot of competition now, so there are some good blenders out there that are a lot less expensive. But there really can be no doubt; the Vitamix is the absolute best.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

twodownzero said:


> This. There is a lot of competition now, so there are some good blenders out there that are a lot less expensive. But there really can be no doubt; the Vitamix is the absolute best.


+2. The thing is amazing. Used lots of blenders...nothing touches it IMO.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

Power Meter City said:


> +2. The thing is amazing. Used lots of blenders...nothing touches it IMO.


It's certainly not bad. It's almost as good as the Blendtec.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

Vitamix offers reconditioned blenders that are a little cheaper than the new ones.

I've been using a re-con Vitamix for roughly 4 years. I saw zero signs of wear when it arrived, and it looks almost new now. Soups, smoothies, slushes. Absolutely worth the price.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

DLd said:


> It's certainly not bad. It's almost as good as the Blendtec.


Nope...Though they are in the same class, it has been proven by Consumer Reports that the Vitamix is better.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought a Vitamix at Costco a few years ago for $300-400...whatever it was. Returned it a week later and bought a $25 blender at Target. Worked just as well.

It’s a blender...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

waltaz said:


> I bought a Vitamix at Costco a few years ago for $300-400...whatever it was. Returned it a week later and bought a $25 blender at Target. Worked just as well.
> 
> It's a blender...


Me too. Only I returned two of them and paid about $575 CDN for mine.

My first Vitamix died within days. Costco replaced it in typical hassle-free fashion. Then I returned the second one after I realized, "Hey, yeah, it's a blender. Think I would rather have a Next crank and some other goodies, and just use a Bullet." Also from Costco. Also subject to the same hassle free return policy. Have never looked back.

Then again, I have not shelled out for Le Creuset either...


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I realized, "Hey, yeah, it's a blender. Think I would rather have a Next crank and some other goodies..."


^^Precisely this...LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollingBuffalo (May 5, 2018)

Vitamix sells refurbed blenders..come with a new container and they give you a 5 year warranty....their customer service is outstanding....If you don't want to drop a lot of money wait until January or February and go to Aldi...Every year at that time they sell a Chinese knock off of the Vitamix for like $69....I've owned both and they basically both blend about the same...They say you can grind up a piece of concrete in these blenders....I believe it.


----------

